# Moving to Singapore and I have questions



## mbarbeito (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, my boyfriend and I are moving to Singapore next month from Zurich and I have a questions about our TV's...

We bought the TV's here in Europe and we are wondering if they would work in Singapore...I know we will need an adapter for the electric but what about getting cable service and so on...will these TV work over there?

Thank you!


----------



## rohanarora536 (Nov 5, 2009)

dear you tV will work in any part of World. U have to just get Subscription for cable Network. Rest there will be no xtra charges


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Mbarbeito,

Yup, your TVs should be able to work in singapore. For cable tv subscriptions, there are 2 main providers - Starhub and Singtel. You'll be provided with a set-top box which should be compatible with your tv. Just a note, if you're a fan of English football, get Singtel's Mio. They've exclusive rights for it next year. Major point of contention for most of us here, since now we've ended up subscribing to both of them. argh


----------

